# advice needed on adding new hard drive



## thefreakshow (Sep 30, 2005)

hi guys, im new here, and im looking to add a new hard drive to my current series 2 HUMAX box (beginning 590-) and figured id come here for a few pointers:


the hard drive i am looking to add is a 200GB drive. will tivo recognize the full 200 automatically or will it only recognize the 137?
where should i purchase the mounting bracket? and do i need any "extras" (or "deluxe") packages? what should i expect to spend on this?
how long does the entire process take, from the time the box is opened until the new HD is operational? i would assume the majority of the time will be spent backing up the current factory HD

any other feedback/advice is more than welcome! thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: Yes, all 200 GB will be used.

2: I'd relpace the drive with the 200GB one.

3 A couple hours at most.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You do need an IDA drive (Not SATA) I would also recommend you consider only using one drive. Here are some reasons why you might want to stay with one drive:

1. If you haven't purchased the 200 gig drive yet, Bigger drives are cheap and the mounting brackets will cost you as much as going from 200 gig drive to a 300 gig drive (I paid $86 for a 300 gig seagate when I upgraded my Humax T800). 
2. In 2 drive systems if either drive fails you loose everything. 
3. Nice to have the original drive as a backup if the new drive fails or you want to sell the unit and keep the bigger drive.

The weaknees upgrade instructions work great:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

Good Luck!

atmuscarella


----------



## skw (Jan 24, 2006)

Seagate 400GB Ultra ATA/100 8MB Buffer ST3400832A-RK - Retail Hard Drive Kit. 
Capacity: 400GB 
Seek Time: 8.5ms 
7200RPM 
8MB Buffer 
5 Years Limited Manufacturer Warranty 
Regular Price $284.99 

Limit 1 per Household. 
$189.99 Store Price 
$139.99 After Rebates 

Outpost has this drive is on sale now, Good at least through today, with a rebate that runs for purchases through 3/2. I got a 250 for my first unit, but my other 250 Gig drive filled up, so I may get this one as well. Not sure whether I am going to put it on my PC to host videos, or on one of the Tivo units directly.


----------

